# 6 month old pup, how much to feed each day



## thezinger

so ive read that you should feed 2 - 3 % of body weight each day, but then i also read for a pup it should be 10% of their weight. is this true?

she weighs about 50lbs right now


----------



## Superpup

Your best bet is to look at the food bag and see how much they recommend to feed a 50 lb puppy. If you don't have the bag anymore, google the name of the food and see what you can find about it online.







Every food is different and one may suggest feeding 2 cups and another may suggest feeding 4 cups.. it all depends on the ingredients and quality of the food!


----------



## angelaw

superpup, this is a raw fed pup, not a dog food fed pup, there are no bags to look at


----------



## angelaw

I've always gone by looking at them. I normally start around 5% and adjust up or down from there.


----------



## thezinger

ok thanks angela


----------



## angelaw

I just keep an eye on the waist line from above the dog, if not there, dog is too chubby, if I can see ribs/hips way too skinny. Don't judge while they're eating though as it seems like they're always inhaling their food and look skinny even if not


----------



## thezinger

ya, i think shes a good weight right now. from above i can see a waistline, and i can feel ribs, but not see them. however she is a long hair so its hard to see anyway.

i think she just needs to build a little muscle


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

The basic rule of thumb is that puppies get fed 10% of the weight they were at 8 weeks of age OR 2-3% of their estimated adult weight.

But - I like to wing it with puppies. They go through growth spurts when they will suddenly need more food and then slow downs when it seems they aren't eating much.

Just keep them at a good weight - you should only be able to feel the ribs if you press down on the dogs sides.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

Lauri & The Gang,

How long do you consider a dog a "puppy?" My bf and I were debating this the other day... I thought I had read that large breed dogs can take up to 24 months to reach maturity (whatever that actually means) although he thinks that it is only 12 months... just wondering if you had an advice on this esp. since that might make a different in how much Jerz should be fed (she's currently fed the "adult" portion although she is 11 months.)

Thanks!


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I just asked the above question on the "Poll" section so I'll just get the answer there!


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDLauri & The Gang,
> 
> How long do you consider a dog a "puppy?" My bf and I were debating this the other day... I thought I had read that large breed dogs can take up to 24 months to reach maturity (whatever that actually means) although he thinks that it is only 12 months... just wondering if you had an advice on this esp. since that might make a different in how much Jerz should be fed (she's currently fed the "adult" portion although she is 11 months.)
> 
> Thanks!


Actually with the raw diet whether you do the 10% of the 8 week old weight or the 2.5% of the expected adult weight it ends up being about the same as an adult would be eating. On the raw diet their really is not that much of a difference feeding a dog at 8 weeks or 8 years. Just minor tweaking of the types of bones they can handle and general fluctuations based on proper weight, condition and activity.

GSD's are generally considered adults at 2 years of age but some are still maturing and filling out at 3 or even more years. Just to keep it confusing..... they reach their adult height usually between 9 and 12 months.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I wouldn't worry about the animals age. I would make sure that they get enough food to maintain a good physical figure.

Even with my adults (like my 11 yr old Corgi mix) I make adjustments to their amounts. During the winter we (us AND the dogs) are less active so they get less food (otherwise I have fat dogs).


----------



## Superpup

OOOPPPSSSS


----------

